# My little Fairy



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Liquid bottle >

I would love to have a new one, because the top has broken, but I don't think they are Made in this size anymore. It must be nearly 40 years old, ideal size (170 ml) for the caravans and now the Navajo.

Whats your oldest camping treasure? (not counting the other half >)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Probably the van itself. its ancient!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Probably the van itself. its ancient!


Just goes ta show ya how young *you* are :grin2:.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

We had one of those Jan. We left it on an asci site in France in the washing up area some years ago. Went back almost immediately but it had gone. Never found another since.

It was an ideal size.

Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Joyce seems to think that she has a top that might fit Jan.

We use to have two of them from camping, caravanning and motorhome days, One in the kitchen and I had the other filled with an industrial hand cleaner for washing my greasy hands after cleaning the BBQ etc.

A picture of the open top would help please, I've been given instructions to Look in the *"Box in the Cellar"*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it worth the bother Drew?

If you've been down in the cellar to find it then does it look like this one, I'm sure it must be if you have the same 170 ml bottles.
It's a push on top, I have to use the side of a knife to get the top off to refill it.

Seems a bit funny sending a bottle top all the way to Germany.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use the smaller sized flat one Jan, it's about 500ml I think, just found this too:-

https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/fairy-...ate=259955&utm_source=AW&utm_medium=affiliate

https://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-RETRO-F...-WASHING-UP-LIQUID-BOTTLE-EMPTY/253954178071?

This on Ebay.de
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fairy-Liqui...=item3fb0a03ee6:g:AksAAOSw4-RboQIa:rk:16:pf:0
hash=item3b20d93c17:g:ADQAAOSwXZZbmBK4:rk:7f:0

We buy the 5litre from farmfoods and decant

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/fairy-washing-up-liquid-5-litres-699-farmfoods-2905556


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We use the smaller sized flat one Jan, it's about 500ml I think, just found this too:-
> 
> https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/fairy-...ate=259955&utm_source=AW&utm_medium=affiliate
> 
> ...


Your showing me a 1 ltr bottle Kev, my little bottle has a special place next to the kitchen towel and the bottle only holds 170 ml :grin2:
Your a dear for looking though :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Your showing me a 1 ltr bottle Kev, my little bottle has a special place next to the kitchen towel and the bottle only holds 170 ml :grin2:
> Your a dear for looking though :kiss:


Oops, didn't clock the size Gert, ah well, it'll be a tiny top then.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The Tricky Dicky - for getting tops off jars. Otherwise I have to go jar in hand, looking dumb and blonde (easy on both counts) to ask the guy in the next van to open it for me. Nothing to do with the angle of dangle. It's a a round thin flat plastic disc with ridges on it in a daisy pattern. When folded over a jam jar lid (or similar) it gives a good grip and gets is moving.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this what you have Viv


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Only our generation could get involved in a thread like this


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Only our generation could get involved in a thread like this


I think the majority of members are our generation Pat.
So get involved, what have you got that qualifies?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't think I have got anything Jan. I am enjoying it though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> The Tricky Dicky - for getting tops off jars. Otherwise I have to go jar in hand, looking dumb and blonde (easy on both counts) to ask the guy in the next van to open it for me. Nothing to do with the angle of dangle. It's a a round thin flat plastic disc with ridges on it in a daisy pattern. When folded over a jam jar lid (or similar) it gives a good grip and gets is moving.


We have one of those Pat, the shelf protector stuff next to it is equally as good, and we always have plenty of that in the van anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have one of these but Liz has packed it away, it's a bigger one so does larger jars too.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a different 'trial size' washing-up bottle which also got pinched at a site.

I now use 1 of those small hand gel bottles and it works perfectly. It's tiny but lasts for ages. And it has a screw-on top, that simply flips to dispense.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Is this what you have Viv


No Jan, it's like a saucer-size, round, flat, flexible, plastic place mat with a daisy pattern on it that grips. Sorry I did have one in the house but it's gone walkabout. Guess I'll have to get another one now my handy, strong, kitchen assistant has gone.:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We have one of those Pat, the shelf protector stuff next to it is equally as good, and we always have plenty of that in the van anyway.


Kev, I'm impressed!


----------

